# Where, O Death Is Your Victory?!



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

» O Death, Where is Your Victory?! (1 Cor 15) Central Baptist Church, Okinawa, Japan: Spreading the Gospel of Jesus Christ in Okinawa



> Recently, during the story about the supposed “Jesus Tomb” an Anglican Bishop was interviewed about what would happen to his faith if they found that Jesus was in the grave. What if Jesus wasn’t raised from the dead and was, indeed, still in the Tomb? I’d like to report that the Anglican Bishop gave a Biblical answer but he did not. He said, in effect, that the Resurrection was in his heart and the historical truth of the Resurrection made no difference. That’s a lie. That’s a sham. That Bishop preached a false Gospel.
> 
> You see, it is very clear that the death and the resurrection of a literal, flesh and blood human being named Jesus Christ, makes all the difference in the world. Those who were there saw a real, physical body cry out “It is finished!” upon the Cross just before He gave up His soul. At that moment, Christ had completed the sacrifice for Sin that He had come into the world to accomplish. He came to be a sacrifice for sin because, as Paul notes in this passage, men were guilty of sin before God because they belonged to the clan of Adam. They were born in corruption and not only died physical deaths because of the Sin of their first parents but also sinned because they were sinners just like their first parents. The wrath of God rested upon us all.
> 
> ...


----------

